

Ask HN: Rails development on the iPad - jlam3279

Hi all,<p>I'm wondering what the state of developing RoR apps from an iPad is? I picked up a copy of Textastic, but would like to know what other tools are recommended.<p>Cheers.
======
aggarwalachal
I think this will help you move to the right track.

How a Macbook was replaced by an iPad+Linode combo

[http://yieldthought.com/post/12239282034/swapped-my-
macbook-...](http://yieldthought.com/post/12239282034/swapped-my-macbook-for-
an-ipad)

------
kaolinite
I keep seeing posts like this, especially "how to use your tablet like a PC"
or "how to run Windows on your tablet". Just buy a computer! It's not as sexy
but you'll be more productive :-)

~~~
jlam3279
Already have a MacBook and an iMac which I use everyday. My question was not
about productivity, more about curiosity.

~~~
kaolinite
Ah, apologies for jumping to conclusions :-)

------
netmute
Sorry to say that, but use the right tool for the job. Some kind of PC with
Linux or OSX on it.

~~~
jlam3279
Yep I'm a rails dev so I understand what are the right tools, but that doesn't
answer my question.

